# Does any one feeds with raw fish?



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

*Title*


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My neighbors boxer eats live mullet & menhaden straight from the castnet... he seems fine


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I feed my GSD Indian mackerel & sardine.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I give Hugo salmon filets for treats sometimes, typically frozen,


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Raw salmon or trout should not be fed to dogs, as these fish may have liver flukes which carry a pathogen poisonous to dogs. Once cooked, it is fine. And I think other varieties of raw fish are okay, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Freestep said:


> Raw salmon or trout should not be fed to dogs, as these fish may have liver flukes which carry a pathogen poisonous to dogs. Once cooked, it is fine. And I think other varieties of raw fish are okay, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


Is that the whole fish? I only give salmon filets, the same filets that we cook for ourselves. Meat and some skin, no organs or bones or anything else.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Freestep said:


> Raw salmon or trout should not be fed to dogs, as these fish may have liver flukes which carry a pathogen poisonous to dogs. Once cooked, it is fine. And I think other varieties of raw fish are okay, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


I am not sure about trout but that is definitely something to think about, and will look into that. Thanks for bringing it up! I definitely second the raw salmon, and would strongly recommend feeding only cooked salmon that is preferably wild caught. I knew a GSD who was fed raw salmon and became really sick with diarrhea and vomiting, and had a tough battle fighting off the illness brought on by the parasites. I read that freezing kills off whatever ickies live on there, so that is information that raw feeders can take with them and choose.

I avoid feeding raw freshwater fish, although I know people who have fed tilapia before and have had no problems at all.

~ Rei


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

jjk454ss said:


> Is that the whole fish? I only give salmon filets, the same filets that we cook for ourselves. Meat and some skin, no organs or bones or anything else.


I heard that it was any part of the raw salmon. I'm guessing because there is always going to be some degree of contamination that occurs during processing. I'm thinking that filets would be less risky than whole fish, but in case I'm wrong, I wouldn't chance it.

I cannot remember whether freezing kills the pathogen or not. Truth be told I haven't seen or heard of a case of salmon poisoning in a long time, so I haven't studied it lately.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

We'll thanks for the info, and if anyone finds more I'd love to know for sure. Hugo loves these frozen salmon treats.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been feeding Jager salmon ( once or twice a week as a treat) for 2 yrs without a problem. All of the salmon are pacific run fresh salmon caught by my wife and I on the Kenai river in Alaska. They have been flash frozen for a while. There are hundreds of dogs up here (sled teams) that are fed salmon and I have not heard of any disease affecting any dog. It may be Atlantic farmed salmon that you are thinking about as I know that they have found mercury in some atlantic salmon.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Salmon poisoning disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pacific NW salmon, trout and giant salamanders are carriers of the fluke. It is fatal 90% of the time if not treat and death occurs 7 - 10 days from the onset of symptoms.


Farmed fish are usually fed lots of grains so avoid those if your dog has issues with grains.

Fresh caught fish - if I would eat it the dogs get it but only after I check for hooks and other foreign objects in their guts.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Salmon poisoning disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Pacific NW salmon, trout and giant salamanders are carriers of the fluke. It is fatal 90% of the time if not treat and death occurs 7 - 10 days from the onset of symptoms.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. According to this I should be ok to keep giving my dog salmon caught in a Lake Michigan?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I tried feeding Gabe tilapia and mackerel for awhile, but he didn't like it much.


----------



## Jess (Oct 31, 2010)

I feed raw fish to my boy. He gets mackerel, pilchards or salmon heads. Different over there though I would say


----------

